# Oakwell Hall, Fun Dog Show 2nd October



## saluja3 (Jul 25, 2011)

Yorkshire Rose Dog Rescue - Hall Of Fame

Hi,

Just thought I'd spread the word on this!

It's at Oakwell Hall just off the M62, Junction 27.

It's one of my favourite places to walk my little puppy. Loads of fields, hills, streams and poo bins!

All in aid of Yorkshire Rose Dog Rescue 

Sara xx


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Aww this is just down the road from my parents but I dont think I can make it over. My friend has a lovely dog from this rescue:thumbup:


----------

